# Slight sour note on my latest Super Blackhawk



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The Super Blackhawk I bought recently has one disconcerting attribute: a coil or two has been removed from the trigger return spring. This first manifest itself in cocking the gun, the spring is sluggish in returning the trigger to the forward position, slowing down the second shot.

More noticable however, is the amount of trigger overtravel. This has showed up in slightly enlarged groups. At first I attributed that to wear and possible misalignment of the cylinder. But lockup remains tight. Old as the gun is, I don't believe it was fired too heavily.

But, as the trigger breaks, there is a considerable unresisted overtravel. In dry-firing, this was especiall observed. I think the previous owner tried to lighten the trigger pull by removing a coil or two. The New Model Ruger Blackhawks have a pretty stiff trigger spring which eliminates this, and older guns have a little more "oomph" in the return springs. Its a small difference, to be sure, but its there just the same.

I have an almost identical Super Blackhawk, and a well tried handload, so know it was neither my ammunition nor my shooting. Am looking for a replacement spring and plunger.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There's not any other way to fix it right without replacing the spring and plunger. I know you can handle that OK Bob. Let us know how it shoots when you get it done. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I had been searching for a replacement spring without success, when last night while looking for another part in my parts box, I found exactly what I had been looking for, a trigger spring from an old three screw project.

Some days the sun just shines on you.

Bob Wright


----------

